# Can you correct with with a DA



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thats it really 

sorry :wall:


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Yes 

This may be worth a read.....
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=231616&highlight=rotary


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes especially with the new microfibre system...

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/blog/2011/08/meguiars-da-microfibre-correction-system/


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

New Megs microfibre system means you can get rotary results with a DA. Not tried it yet but it's very revolutionary!


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

the new megs mf system looks interesting 

Next thing what DA do i go for lol


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

DA has always been able to correct, may take longer but it can do it.
If it could not correct they would not be used...:thumb:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I got fantastic levels of correction with my DAS6 and Menzerna pads/polishes. 

It just takes a bit of elbow grease and the user to not be scared of pressure and persistence.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

DA on rock hard VAG paint:


P1060121 by RussZS, on Flickr

Megs MF system...


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

james_death said:


> DA has always been able to correct, may take longer but it can do it.
> If it could not correct they would not be used...:thumb:


Exactly. Total myth that a DA cannot correct paintwork, even before the new microfibre systems came to the market. Used correctly, with small set sizes and long work times and good pad and polish choices and a DA can achieve significant correction.


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

RussZS said:


> DA on rock hard VAG paint:
> 
> 
> P1060121 by RussZS, on Flickr
> ...





Dave KG said:


> Exactly. Total myth that a DA cannot correct paintwork, even before the new microfibre systems came to the market. Used correctly, with small set sizes and long work times and good pad and polish choices and a DA can achieve significant correction.


thank you guys

would u recommend going straight in or get a practice panel first

btw its a vaux corsa c


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

as the rest have said. DA with or without microfibre system can correct well.

practice panel or straight in is upto you.. i went straight to a rotary personally.. now use the DA every now and again


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

I had a black corsa c that i used a DA on for the first time, i had to just jump in as i didnt have a panel to practise on. Must say though, it looked amazing after and put a few hundred quid on the value of the car!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

You can get a panel if you wish but thats mainly concerning rotary, i have gone straight in with DA no worries, i have even gone straight in with a rotary also.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

From my experience Vauxhall's have relatively soft paint so a DA machine shouldn't have too much difficultly getting a good level of correction, it may just take a little longer than with a rotary.


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

great stuff 

i cant wait to buy a DA going to get the Mrs to buy me one from CYC - the DAS 6 Pro


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

RussZS
how much time you spent with full car?


----------



## Japz (Apr 13, 2011)

Pawlik, I spent 5 hours to correct my black vw polo. 
But, there was light swirls only.


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

do u really need to have lights etc can i DA outside


----------



## IbizaFR (May 22, 2010)

You could but you may not see issue you would with lights, but like a lot we just don't have the garages or places to polish in. All mine is done outside and get yourself a good led light which will help identify any problems you need to rework.

If you are DA'ing outside be aware of the panel temp as it may dry up the polish to quick. But the weather we have here in the SW not much of a problem for me, more of a issue of electric shock:lol:


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> New Megs microfibre system means you can get rotary results with a DA. Not tried it yet but it's very revolutionary!


Have it - used it - loved it!:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

You can get results by hand mate but it goes without saying its hard work. I have corrected small clear coat scratches by hand on a single panel save getting the machine out. Just take your time and do 1 panel at a time until you have got the finish you want. To try and correct your whole car in one day sometimes makes you rush so look at it as a 5 day project. Pros do it all day long and they know its x pad with x polish for x amount of time. If your working outside keep the panel your working on away from the sun if its out


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

DA can correct well it just takes longer, which is the main thing that brings the extra safety that the rotary doesn't have but on soft paint you shouldn't have too many problems. Just remember to take your time, read all the guides you can before you start, trial light pad/polish combos- don't just dive in with cutting pads and don't let the polish dry out. While you're learning if you don't have a panel to practice on and the polish dries out, buff it off and start again or add more polish, don't just continue with a dry pad and caked on polish!

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Have the dodo juice buff daddy da and with the correct product's the result's far meet my expectation's, choosing the correct product's and pad's to suit your need's also help. However it's down to the user not the machine or product's, so take your time,practice and you soon will be reaping the reward's we all get correcting the nigling problem's.


----------

